# Monster Redfish



## flats master

Forgot to post this but caught this redfish three weeks ago on a live finger mullet. The fish went 58", i'm 6'6" for reference. I have never seen a redfish this big his head was massive. I caught it from land, fish was released healthy!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That's a stud for sure!!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

What rod and reel combo did you haul him in on?


----------



## flukedaddy

Outstanding..... Nothing rides like a deer!


----------



## FishinFool

Nice fish, nice catch. :thumbup: But I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this one. According to some charts, a 58" redfish could weigh nearly 72 lbs. The Florida state record is just over 52 lbs. 

Still, nice redfish you caught there!


----------



## Jason

Holy cow what a biggun!!! good job!!!


----------



## southern yakker

FishinFool said:


> Nice fish, nice catch. :thumbup: But I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this one. According to some charts, a 58" redfish could weigh nearly 72 lbs. The Florida state record is just over 52 lbs.
> 
> Still, nice redfish you caught there!


I agree with him but really nice fish! I've caught some that look exactly like that one that are around 40 inches and 25-30 pounds.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this one. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me 2 !


----------



## Kenton

http://fishingforredfish.wordpress.com/2009/10/27/world-record-redfish/

World record redfish
Redfish are popular sport fish throughout in the United States along the southeast Atlantic and entire Gulf of Mexico. The fact that they are spirited fighters that can attain sizes of over 50 pounds makes them highly sought after by anglers. On November 4, 1984, David Deuel was fishing from the beach in Avon, North Carolina. The outer banks of North Carolina are known for their Fall run of big red drum, but little did David know what would happen next when he set the hook on a redfish that inhaled the mullet he was using for bait. Forty five minutes later he used a two foot gaff to slide the big red drum out of the surf and onto the sand. With a length of 57 inches and a girth of 38, he knew it was big but he was astonished when a certified scale registered 94 lb 2 oz. This one fish had broken both the men’s 80 lb line class and the All-Tackle record.


----------



## gamefisherman

Not calling BS, but is it just me or does it always seem that when someone posts a picture of a supposedly large fish, and they reference their own height for scale, they (the fisherman) are always huge? I haven't seen such a post where the guy was under 6'5".


----------



## flats master

The world record was caught in North Carolina and the redfish up there are much thicker, and caught in the gulf. Yall don't have to believe me but I AM 6'6" and yes that redfish was that big. I've been fishing all my life and that's the biggest redfish I've even seen.


----------



## orbiting headquarters

haters gonna hate...lol
Nice fish dude.


----------



## drifterfisher

Nice red, I have seen a 54" in the boat I was in,came from destin pass.


----------



## benjarmouche

Nice average-sized bull.


----------



## MoganMan

Good red! Solid 42 inches for sure!!!


----------



## ThaFish

MoganMan said:


> Good red! Solid 42 inches for sure!!!


Haha, KNEW you'd chime in on this one Nathan. We're one in the same. I know multiple people already called the bullshit flag but I'll call it as well. It's bigger than 42" but it's not over 48". He added 10". Never understood why people think they can drastically lie about the size of a fish & have everyone believe them.


----------



## salty_dawg

58"?

Based on your comment, I assume you estimated the length compared to your body....and hopefully not based that pic you posted. I'm 6'8" and the link below show a fish that was approx. 45. I measured by holding the tail on the ground and the nose came to my waist, which was confirmed later to be 45". That's still a nice fish, but not 58" long.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/dinosaurs-still-exist-choctawhatchee-bay-213657/


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Yeahhhhhh nice fish for sure, but no 58 inches.


----------



## flats master

It's over 50 look at the size of it's head it might not be 58 but it's at least 50, i catch redfish all the time i fish 5 days a week i'm pretty sure i know how big a fish is. :no:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I'm gonna say a solid 44".


----------



## ThaFish

flats master said:


> It's over 50 look at the size of it's head it might not be 58 but it's at least 50, i catch redfish all the time i fish 5 days a week i'm pretty sure i know how big a fish is. :no:


Ya already made a bit of an ass of yourself lying so badly about the size of it in the first place. It's not over 50", but it's still a real nice bull. Just take the compliment. & for future reference, fishing 5 days a week doesn't entitle you the ability to add inches to your catches man... haha.


----------



## MoganMan

flats master said:


> It's over 50 look at the size of it's head it might not be 58 but it's at least 50, i catch redfish all the time i fish 5 days a week i'm pretty sure i know how big a fish is. :no:


Me and my buds catch reds all the time and fish 5+days a week for the most part (not recently though, lots of work to be done) and we can normally call the size on the redfish while it's still 20ft below us in the water. Even then we still measure them, if that's a 50 inch red then check out this 30 incher!!!!!!


----------



## SaltFish

I could not see a kid that is a 6'6" string bean being able to curl up a 58" redfish… I can see your skinny arms back there in this pic. I'm saying that you are probably 5'10" and about 140lbs soaking wet


----------



## Mullethead

*Piling on here but ....*



flats master said:


> ... i'm pretty sure i know how big a fish is. :no:


Pretty sure you don't ... 

Also a bit of long arming in the photos ... someone is compensating


----------



## ThaFish

MoganMan said:


> Me and my buds catch reds all the time and fish 5+days a week for the most part (not recently though, lots of work to be done) and we can normally call the size on the redfish while it's still 20ft below us in the water. Even then we still measure them, if that's a 50 inch red then check out this 30 incher!!!!!!


Pshh, Nathan, why show him that 30 inch rat when you could show him this one you got a few weeks back? I remember we both made accurate guesses (seeing as we fish 5 times a week) that it was about 129,000'' when we were hauling it up in the dropnet but we were depressed when we measured it at only 128,283''… Either way, decent fish. :thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker

I agree with thafish and Mogan man. This slob was 158,763 to the base of the tail. Accurate measueent and you will see the actual length not basing It off of body length.


----------



## flats master

ThaFish said:


> Ya already made a bit of an ass of yourself lying so badly about the size of it in the first place. It's not over 50", but it's still a real nice bull. Just take the compliment. & for future reference, fishing 5 days a week doesn't entitle you the ability to add inches to your catches man... haha.


you didn't catch it so how would you know


----------



## MoganMan

flats master said:


> you didn't catch it so how would you know


You obviously didn't measure it.... How would you know?


----------



## flats master

SaltFish said:


> I could not see a kid that is a 6'6" string bean being able to curl up a 58" redfish… I can see your skinny arms back there in this pic. I'm saying that you are probably 5'10" and about 140lbs soaking wet


 Man i love getting yall riled up haha, i did catch this and i am 6'6" but i knew this would get yall going haha! he was damn big i don't know how big he was though what do yall think?


----------



## Fisher Belac

flats master said:


> Man i love getting yall riled up haha, i did catch this and i am 6'6" but i knew this would get yall going haha! he was damn big i don't know how big he was though what do yall think?


HW STOOPD C4N Y0U P0SBLEE BEE? Therres on wey tht fsh iz zat booigg.


----------



## MoganMan

Man i love getting yall riled up haha said:


> MoganMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my buds catch reds all the time and fish 5+days a week for the most part (not recently though, lots of work to be done) and we can normally call the size on the redfish while it's still 20ft below us in the water. Even then we still measure them, if that's a 50 inch red then check out this 30 incher!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This one I caught was 30!!! I am 9 ft tall!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tee-man

I could have told you the fish length wasn't going to be right as soon as I found out he thinks he is 6'6"! Ha XD


----------



## Kim

These are respectable fish that people posted here and so is yours but you did not catch a 58" Red Fish.


----------



## parrothead

Monster Red

Scott


----------



## MoganMan

parrothead said:


> Monster Red
> 
> Scott


:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:
Now that is a monster red!!!! How was the fight!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

The OP looks like he's 14 years old... 

If your 6-6", ease up on the cheerios, vitamins... oreo's whatever your consuming or you'll be 8' tall in your next post. :thumbsup: 

Great looking fish!!


----------



## BaySlayer

Well, I guess since everyone is showing their bigguns these are mine I got after the major July 4th rain event in Panama City, FL.... Never got to brag about them :whistling: 
The second picture was my friends biggest redfish of the two trips we took and the last picture is my biggest of the trip all caught on blue crabs and light action rods, nothing better than a 20 minute fight with a freight train.
Everyone has some nice redfish photos! Glad to see there is an abundance of the bulls :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_SPC

I'm calling BS. If you're going to post a picture of a red that "big" have a tape measure by it. if he was that long how much did he weigh?Or She? Also from that last picture your holding it away from your body and I guarantee you measure from the top of your knees to the bottom of your neck it is not 58" and look at the picture that fish is roughly near it. Kind of like if I posted a buck that was a 8pt and said He guys look at this monster 12pt I shot. Still 8pt is respectable but it's OBVIOUS that the deer is not 12pts. Saying that;s a nice red but it definitely isn't 58". Congrats on the fish. If that's how you measure I sure feel sorry for your girlfriend. Just busting your balls hahaha


----------



## Bill Me

Kim said:


> These are respectable fish that people posted here and so is yours but you did not catch a 58" Red Fish.




Is that one of those rare unicorn reds?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate

Based on some quick calcs (assuming your 6'6" is accurate) you're holding the fish out about 13-15" from your body. You can't really use your height in that case.


----------



## Redtracker

*My Biggest*

Got this one at the Mid Bay a couple years ago


----------



## HappyHourHero

Not a red but my most prized fish to date. 52 pound Sail Cat. Sitting in front of a 55 gal drum for size reference.


----------



## jmunoz

HappyHourHero said:


> Not a red but my most prized fish to date. 52 pound Sail Cat. Sitting in front of a 55 gal drum for size reference.


Bahahahaha


----------



## tailfisher1979

HappyHourHero said:


> Not a red but my most prized fish to date. 52 pound Sail Cat. Sitting in front of a 55 gal drum for size reference.


BAHAHAHAHAHA! You just made my day. Thank you.


----------



## tailfisher1979

This one just barely broke 50 lbs on the fly.


----------



## Guynamedtom

I always drop trou for reference. Makes even the puppies look like studs

Caught this one tonight and I'm 9' 11"

So big I couldn't unzip my pants for fear I would drop him


----------



## ThaFish

Guynamedtom said:


> I always drop trou for reference. Makes even the puppies look like studs
> 
> Caught this one tonight and I'm 9' 11"
> 
> So big I couldn't unzip my pants for fear I would drop him


Hahahaha…. Just made my day. Thanks for that man. Think the guy who made this post learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## 85okhai

def. not 58" but nice red nonetheless. dont think any of these fish broke 40"


----------



## ThaFish

Alright, since everybody is showing off I had to throw in a few of my best… All these are over 40'' & 30 lbs.+

On a side note, some of you guys catch some HAWGS! Nice work everybody.


----------



## lowprofile

well I really am 6'6" and this was a 52" cobia. 41lbs.



and this red was 41"




42"






if he really is 6'6" then id believe its over 50. but not with those little arms.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Nice catch nonetheless & thanks for sharing.

One of my best here that rated a citation:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f42/latimer-shoals-citation-red-drum-141063/


----------



## Justin618

Lol. No way that thing is almost 5' long. Nice try.high 30s probably

I believe the world record is about 58" and 95lbs. Caught in NC. There is no way yours is 58". Google the north carolina one and it makes yours look like a cigar minnow


----------



## Justin618

Here is a 94lber that was 57". Please look at yours then look at that monster. Nice try.


----------



## southern yakker

This is my biggest red I've caught even though it doesn't look that big in the picture. This one was 46 inches and probably weighed 40 pounds. I really wish the picture would of came out better because this was a slob!!! I had to walk him all the way down sikes because I left the net and had to climb on the rocks to get him. Some pictures don't do the justice of the fish.


----------



## TheLooney1

Big one from pompano fishing last year. No clue length or size.


----------



## benjarmouche

southern yakker said:


> This is my biggest red I've caught even though it doesn't look that big in the picture. This one was 46 inches and probably weighed 40 pounds. I really wish the picture would of came out better because this was a slob!!! I had to walk him all the way down sikes because I left the net and had to climb on the rocks to get him. Some pictures don't do the justice of the fish.


Oh my gawd, you are nuts. I'll give you 14 pounds You guys, don't come on this site with experienced anglers and blatantly lie. Or do, because it's hilarious.


----------



## Justin618

southern yakker said:


> This is my biggest red I've caught even though it doesn't look that big in the picture. This one was 46 inches and probably weighed 40 pounds. I really wish the picture would of came out better because this was a slob!!! I had to walk him all the way down sikes because I left the net and had to climb on the rocks to get him. Some pictures don't do the justice of the fish.



Lol. You and OP must be best friends


----------



## southern yakker

benjarmouche said:


> Oh my gawd, you are nuts. I'll give you 14 pounds You guys, don't come on this site with experienced anglers and blatantly lie. Or do, because it's hilarious.


 I have caught hundreds of reds so I'm pretty sure I'm an experiences angler when it comes to red fish. It is how the fish is bowed that makes it look small. You obviously are one of the inexperienced anglers if you think fourteen pounds... I measured him but next time I will take a picture next to the tape so y'all can't say anything about it:whistling:


----------



## Justin618

southern yakker said:


> I have caught hundreds of reds so I'm pretty sure I'm an experiences angler when it comes to red fish. It is how the fish is bowed that makes it look small. You obviously are one of the inexperienced anglers if you think fourteen pounds... I measured him but next time I will take a picture next to the tape so y'all can't say anything about it:whistling:



It's definitely not 46"


----------



## southern yakker

Justin618 said:


> It's definitely not 46"


I measured it from the head to the base of the tail and it was 46 so I'd say it was... it doesn't look like it but it was huge.


----------



## ThaFish

southern yakker said:


> I measured it from the head to the base of the tail and it was 46 so I'd say it was... it doesn't look like it but it was huge.


First off you measure a red from the head to the tip of the tail, not to the base. Second of all either that's the worst angle possible or you measured wrong.


----------



## Justin618

I've seen monster reds and the Ops nor yours are. Nice fish, but definitely not what they claim to be.


----------



## Justin618

ThaFish said:


> First off you measure a red from the head to the tip of the tail, not to the base. Second of all either that's the worst angle possible or you measured wrong.


Doesn't matter where he measured it to, no way he's getting 46" on that thing


----------



## southern yakker

Y'all believe what y'all want but I have caughten many redfish and this one was huge.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

ThaFish said:


> First off you measure a red from the head to the tip of the tail, not to the base. Second of all either that's the worst angle possible or you measured wrong.


 Dude get off of your high horse!! You are being a titty baby about it.. You and Morgan Man are always posting pics of nice red fish some you are long arming the hell out of so they would look bigger.. No one calls you out on it.. Almost like you are jaelous bc someone else caught some nice redfish.. Who cares if they said they are 80"??? What does it matter? The kid got excited bc he caught a big redfish and threw a number out there its obviously not as big as he said it is but who gives a rast a$$.. If you know its not that big then there ya go! Stop acting like a female about it dude..


----------



## mitziman

:::


SaltFish said:


> I could not see a kid that is a 6'6" string bean being able to curl up a 58" redfish… I can see your skinny arms back there in this pic. I'm saying that you are probably 5'10" and about 140lbs soaking wet


I know this young fisherman and his family very well. He may be 140 lbs, but he is all of 6' 6", and one of the best young fisherman in the area. Just ask Steve at Dizzy's for his fishing resume...

Not 58" Red GW, but one hell of a catch! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618

mitziman said:


> :::
> 
> I know this young fisherman and his family very well. He may be 140 lbs, but he is all of 6' 6", and one of the best young fisherman in the area. Just ask Steve at Dizzy's for his fishing resume...
> 
> Not 58" Red GW, but one hell of a catch! Congrats! :thumbup:



If he has such a good resume then how does he not know how to measure properly? Or throw out bogus numbers. I could understand stretching the truth a little, but 58"!!! Come on now.


----------



## mitziman

Justin618 said:


> If he has such a good resume then how does he not know how to measure properly? Or throw out bogus numbers. I could understand stretching the truth a little, but 58"!!! Come on now.


Dude, he's like 16 and a HS student. LOL. Obviously, his post has gotten under your skin for some reason with your multiple shots at him. Maybe its because you are in HS as well? If so, let it go "young man" and go catch one. It's just a fishin' post!

If your not in HS...then, "Come on now" yourself!


----------



## KingCrab

:thumbsup: its a monster 2 him , That's all that matters. Are there bigger ones ,,,,, ? Congrats !


----------



## Justin618

mitziman said:


> Dude, he's like 16 and a HS student. LOL. Obviously, his post has gotten under your skin for some reason with your multiple shots at him. Maybe its because you are in HS as well? If so, let it go "young man" and go catch one. It's just a fishin' post!
> 
> If your not in HS...then, "Come on now" yourself!


Lol my 5 year old could measure a fish and tell me the number. Just bc he's in hs is a lame excuse. If he is so good he could look at it and know it's not 58". I mean seriously. No it didn't get under my skin. I'm just shocked that he actually thinks it's 58"


----------



## southern yakker

He said he didn't know how big it was and he said that to get y'all riled up... maybe he realised his mistake after all the feedback he got. I agree with king crab let him be happy with his catch and not bags him. I'm in hs too and I measure the fish I catch so the fish doesn't get bigger every time I tell it. I've caught enough redfish where I can pretty much tell the length usually to the inch when I see it but always measure to be sure. Lesson to all y'all take the picture with the fish next to a tape if you don't want to get bashed...


----------



## lowprofile

well, after all this humble jumble i have a new quest. 50"+ red. anyone have 50lbs of mullet they dont want?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Just a bunch of grown men bashing a kid in high school about the size of a fish he caught! So you guys dont have sons, nephews, or know kids who say you should have seen the big ol' bass I missed he was 17 lbs? Some of you girls look worse crying about this than the kidd exaggerating about his fish..


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> well, after all this humble jumble i have a new quest. 50"+ red. anyone have 50lbs of mullet they dont want?


I have 6 big fat mullet. I'll bring them next time we go


----------



## Justin618

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Just a bunch of grown men bashing a kid in high school about the size of a fish he caught! So you guys dont have sons, nephews, or know kids who say you should have seen the big ol' bass I missed he was 17 lbs? Some of you girls look worse crying about this than the kidd exaggerating about his fish..



Lol. Totally different. I'm sure guys have hooked up to a big fish or shark and said " man he ran hard. That shark was BIG!! Too bad I lost him" it's a little different if I catch a 6 ft shark and take a pic and say " here's my 12ft shark"


----------



## ThaFish

TheFlounderPounder said:


> You and Morgan Man are always posting pics of nice red fish some you are long arming the hell out of so they would look bigger.. No one calls you out on it..


Chillax man, dayum. Haha. We take those photographs because they look awesome, not because we're trying to make the fish bigger than it really is. Maybe no one calls us out on it because it's not as big of a deal as you're making it. Either way, if it doesn't matter then I'm not sure why you're so worked up about it. I'm not trying to piss you or anybody else here off, so I apologize if that's what happened. Have a nice night man…


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> Lol. Totally different. I'm sure guys have hooked up to a big fish or shark and said " man he ran hard. That shark was BIG!! Too bad I lost him" it's a little different if I catch a 6 ft shark and take a pic and say " here's my 12ft shark"


Cmon man you have to make it believable at east, 15ft.


----------



## ThaFish

lowprofile said:


> well, after all this humble jumble i have a new quest. 50"+ red. anyone have 50lbs of mullet they dont want?


I'm on the same quest Chris! Best of luck to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> Cmon man you have to make it believable at east, 15ft.



Lol. I'm gonna post a pic on my next catch and do that


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> Lol. I'm gonna post a pic on my next catch and do that


:thumbup:


----------



## Linda

Dang I've missed yall..... haven't visited the forum in a while. Some things never change =))


----------



## MrFish

Linda said:


> Some things never change =))


I would think twice about posting a report on here.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Here's my 50# king


----------



## tee-man

So irrelevant...^


----------



## Caddy Yakker

tee-man said:


> So irrelevant...^


Same fish but I am 8' tall......


----------



## Caddy Yakker

tee-man said:


> So irrelevant...^


Sorry forgot this is a no BS forum


----------



## wardicus79

The second story was worse ..


----------

